# Malware, oversharing lead Marines to ban social networks



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"IT managers frequently voice their concerns about people's careless behavior online, but the US Marine Corps have taken it a step further by completely blocking Facebook and its ilk from its network."
http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2009/08/malware-oversharing-lead-marines-to-ban-social-networks.ars


----------

